
Does gravity require extra dimensions? - mbroncano
https://youtu.be/z91oGI5aP0A
======
blackrock
I always wondered if gravitational fields are more like the electromagnetic
field lines.

But instead of only being polar based, north and south poles, the
gravitational field lines instead would emanate everywhere in all 3
dimensions.

So that no matter where you are on the surface of the planet, you will always
be at the converging point of your field line. Hence the term, being at the
bottom of the gravity well.

And other things, like mass, will affect the strength of such gravitational
field lines.

------
cthalupa
PBS SpaceTime is such a treasure and wonderful example of what YouTube can be.

I highly recommend anyone interested in cosmology, astrophysics, and
theoretical physics follow them - informative videos that are very well
presented.

